# Electricity Prices



## FCBC12 (23 Nov 2022)

Shopping around for electricity provider. Has anyone managed to secure better rates than those available below? This would be useful when calling to 'negotiate' for the next 12 months.

Currently with Bord Gais on a 24 hour urban plan. Roughly 4,000 kWh pa.

Unit rates offered excl. VAT:
(€0.4421 -18% discount) = €0.3625 : Bord Gais
(€0.3970 -  6% discount) = €0.3752 : Electric Ireland
(€0.4426 -10% discount) = €0.3983 : SSE
(€0.5713 -20% discount) = €0.4571 : Flogas (however they offer €150 or €0.0375/unit welcome bonus which would bring the rate down to €0.4196).
(€0.4444 -10% discount) = €0.4000 : Energia

Standing Charge offered excl. VAT:
€257.91 : Bord Gais (*increase of 31% yoy!*)
€277.91 : Electric Ireland
€221.08 : SSE
€222.47 : Flogas
€217.08 : Energia


----------



## cremeegg (23 Nov 2022)

I am currently (!) with Energia paying: 

€ 0.4444 - 29% discount =  € 0.3155 per unit plus VAT

Standing charge € 265.50


----------



## joe sod (23 Nov 2022)

What happens to remaining government credit if you switch providers with unused credit?


----------



## nephster (23 Nov 2022)

joe sod said:


> What happens to remaining government credit if you switch providers with unused credit?


The unused amount stays with your original provider, as a a credit. You have to contact them yourself and request it; they will then send you a cheque for the remaining amount.
It doesn't get transferred to your new provider. *Future* credits will go to them, however.
This is documented by multiple people on the relevant thread on boards.ie.


----------



## mathepac (23 Nov 2022)

Can I suggest a less cumbersome method of publishing and comparing electricity prices using the Actual burdened cost/unit including VAT?

My little spreadsheet does exactly this and in my opinion (?) is a much simpler way of comparing costs excluding Government lump sum payments.  These distort the cost/unit (their purpose maybe?).

I can do up a version that uses actual consumption and does the calculation per supplier if that would be useful.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Nov 2022)

mathepac said:


> Can I suggest a less cumbersome method of publishing and comparing electricity prices using *the Actual burdened cost/unit* including VAT?


Less cumbersome?
What does the *jargon* even mean?


----------



## marsaday (23 Nov 2022)

FCBC12 said:


> Shopping around for electricity provider. Has anyone managed to secure better rates than those available below? This would be useful when calling to 'negotiate' for the next 12 months.
> 
> Currently with Bord Gais on a 24 hour urban plan. Roughly 4,000 kWh pa.
> 
> ...


Outstanding summary. Very useful. You’ve done the work for us all there, FCBC12


----------



## marsaday (23 Nov 2022)

cremeegg said:


> I am currently (!) with Energia paying:
> 
> € 0.4444 - 29% discount =  € 0.3155 per unit plus VAT
> 
> Standing charge € 265.50


You’re obviously mid contract , cremeegg. Well done on those rates. Current contracts tarrif discounts are smaller as FCBC12 has shown.


----------



## skrooge (23 Nov 2022)

That seems like a lot of hard work why not put your 4k annual usage into the likes of bonkers and let it do the work? While not all tariffs are available through these sites it will at least point you in the direction of the cheapest provider. 

If you're a serial switcher - which you should at least be threatening to be - don't forget cash-back offers should be included in your analysis.


----------



## banjopotato (23 Nov 2022)

Post in thread 'Out of contract - which energy provider is best?'
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threa...h-energy-provider-is-best.228184/post-1784823

Pity you all didn’t jump on the Energia EV plan I mentioned back in August. It is fixed rate for the length of the contract. I’m paying €0.2744 incl VAT during the day and €0.079 incl VAT at night.


----------



## mathepac (23 Nov 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Less cumbersome?
> What does the *jargon* even mean?


I take it you don't like my spreadsheet then?  Ah well, I can please some of the people some of the time, others not at all. C'est la vie


----------



## Groucho (23 Nov 2022)

mathepac said:


> I take it you don't like my spreadsheet then?  Ah well, I can please some of the people some of the time, others not at all. C'est la vie



I'm sure that your spreadsheet is grand.  But I bet it's not a good as mine is!

Had a look at mine just now:    The model uses an annual total of 6,000 units, 56% of which are at night rate.

Two years ago Glowpower was the cheapest at an estimated total annual cost of *€900* - including standing charge of €260.

Tonight, Electric Ireland are the cheapest, and the total annual charge is *€2,350*    (of which the standing charge is €484!)


----------



## llgon (24 Nov 2022)

banjopotato said:


> Pity you all didn’t jump on the Energia EV plan I mentioned back in August. It is fixed rate for the length of the contract. I’m paying €0.2744 incl VAT during the day and €0.079 incl VAT at night.



Excellent rates, I switched in July and wasn't aware of it. Is the plan subject to Energia's usual monthly limit on units?


----------



## banjopotato (24 Nov 2022)

llgon said:


> Excellent rates, I switched in July and wasn't aware of it. Is the plan subject to Energia's usual monthly limit on units?


Plan is no longer fixed unit rate for new subscriptions. And it’s now significantly more expensive. There is a monthly limit but it’s nothing I’d ever hit. And even over that limit, the prices I’d be paying are still much less than prevailing market rates. The info is all in the original post I linked to.


----------



## blanketyblank (24 Nov 2022)

My plan with electric Ireland is up end November.
Which company offers the best for switchers in those above? It looks like electric Ireland but I'm already with them so I presume they'd charge me more if I dont move.
  I've 45 euro credit left from the first 200 given for electricity      isnt it awkward to have to request it?


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Nov 2022)

blanketyblank said:


> My plan with electric Ireland is up end November.
> Which company offers the best for switchers in those above? It looks like electric Ireland but I'm already with them so I presume they'd charge me more if I dont move.
> I've 45 euro credit left from the first 200 given for electricity      isnt it awkward to have to request it?



If you go to bonkers or switcher and input the info you should be able to judge from that.  Make sure to tick the box to include all offers not just ones available on bonkers or switcher and include cash back options too.  Also look at the suppliers websites because sometimes the deals can differ.

I didn't find it a big deal to get the refund issued and Electric Ireland are usually quite efficient with this type of stuff.  I will admit it was a year or so back before they were run off their feet with the present situation so you may need to wait after requesting. 

I think Electric Ireland leave you on 5% discount (or they used to) if you don't move but you could try haggling with them on phone (best done early in the morning before they get too busy) by telling them that you are looking around for better discount.  Again this was the procedure about a year ago so not sure if this has changed too.

My preference for utility companies from a customer service point of view would be Electric Ireland, Bord Gais and Energia in that order.  From reviews that I have read here, there and everywhere I would be inclined to stick with those 3 but each to their own.


----------



## MrEarl (25 Nov 2022)

Hello Sue Ellen,

Speaking as an Electric Ireland customer, their customer service has gone to hell, in recent months, unfortunitely.  I've tried calling them a few times recently - with average writing times of about 45mins.


----------



## Sue Ellen (25 Nov 2022)

MrEarl said:


> Hello Sue Ellen,
> 
> Speaking as an Electric Ireland customer, their customer service has gone to hell, in recent months, unfortunitely. I've tried calling them a few times recently - with average writing times of about 45mins.




Hi Mr. Earl,

That's a lot less time than it takes to get through to Bord Gais along with the number of working days that it takes to get a reply to e-mails.  Both companies seem to be swamped but I have found Electric Ireland to be handling it a little bit better.  I've dealt with both a lot recently.


----------



## myate (25 Nov 2022)

blanketyblank said:


> My plan with electric Ireland is up end November.
> Which company offers the best for switchers in those above? It looks like electric Ireland but I'm already with them so I presume they'd charge me more if I dont move.
> I've 45 euro credit left from the first 200 given for electricity isnt it awkward to have to request it?


I was up this week also with Electric Ireland, they rang & offered me what Bonkers did also, stay with them, get 10% off as existing customer discount. So unit price of 35.73 exVat. 277.91 standing charge exVat. One of the other suppliers was giving €150 cash back, but the rates were very expensive. I stayed for one more year. Very few cheaper offers to move anymore.


----------



## blanketyblank (25 Nov 2022)

Thanks for the replies    I'll have to get at it


----------



## MrEarl (26 Nov 2022)

Sue Ellen said:


> Hi Mr. Earl,
> 
> That's a lot less time than it takes to get through to Bord Gais along with the number of working days that it takes to get a reply to e-mails.  Both companies seem to be swamped but I have found Electric Ireland to be handling it a little bit better.  I've dealt with both a lot recently.



Doesn't that really mean that both are terrible, but BG are the worst, of the two companies ?

Why give Electric Ireland credit, for providing very bad service? Expecting people to wait those sort of times, is completely unacceptable imho, not least, from a highly profitable company.


----------



## mathepac (26 Nov 2022)

My experiences with Electic Ireland this morning beat even their heretofore abysmal customer services hands down.

Having had multiple "chats" since last Wednesday week with four or five different people about my latest missing bill, 77 days and counting, I was told by a supervisor today that there is a billing block on my account. None of the previous personnel I spoke to mentioned this, including one other supervisor.

I asked who had placed the block on my account, why it was blocked, why I hadn't been informed and why no-one in EI noticed before this morning. I got no answers.  I got more promises of moving heaven and earth to get me a bill but I hold out no hopes as I've heard it all before.  The only thing I got for my troubles was a complaint reference number, 201884975 FYI, with promises of investigation results within 5 to 10 days.  5 to 10 days!!, It's already been 11 with nothing to show!

Whatever their prices, I am sure their customer services are not worth tolerating.  They now rate below eir and the HSE for customer services.  I'd suggest shopping elsewhere even if their energy prices are good.  The left hand doesn't know or seem to care what the right hand is doing around Fitzwilliam Street, Lr. Baggot Street, Mount Street and East James' Street.

A thundering disgrace; pay your energy billls somewhere else.


----------



## bstop (26 Nov 2022)

myate said:


> I was up this week also with Electric Ireland, they rang & offered me what Bonkers did also, stay with them, get 10% off as existing customer discount.


Same here. I was phoned by Electric Ireland last Tuesday. They offered me a 14% existing customer discount. Unit price ex vat 34.14 cent. Might be worthwhile calling them back to increase your discount. There is a 14 day cooling off period.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Nov 2022)

MrEarl said:


> Doesn't that really mean that both are terrible, but BG are the worst, of the two companies ?
> 
> Why give Electric Ireland credit, for providing very bad service? Expecting people to wait those sort of times, is completely unacceptable imho, not least, from a highly profitable company.



Don't get me wrong I'm as browned off as every one else about this level of service but to be fair to them all the utility companies are having a rough time of it at present.   Don't forget the long delays that we had to tolerate during the heavy Covid period from most companies.

When one takes into account that everywhere we turn at the moment everyone is talking about the utility charges etc. even on things like the Late Late, and other shows, who would normally not cover things like this.  You can be sure that because of this the companies are receiving a lot more enquiries. 

From dealing with both companies recently, because of errors made on our accounts, I detect that new staff are being trained up.  I actually felt sorry for some of them because they appeared to be in at the deep end.  One employee mentioned that they are sometimes working 7 days a week, doing overtime at week-ends, to answer the large volume of e-mails.  I'm probably being too soft as usual but having been there, done that, back when I was very young and gullible  I would not wish their job on anyone.


----------



## MrEarl (27 Nov 2022)

I think you are right Sue Ellen,

... you are being too soft


----------



## Hasbeen (29 Nov 2022)

FCBC12 said:


> Shopping around for electricity provider. Has anyone managed to secure better rates than those available below? This would be useful when calling to 'negotiate' for the next 12 months.
> 
> Currently with Bord Gais on a 24 hour urban plan. Roughly 4,000 kWh pa.
> 
> ...


This is a marvellous post . At the end of the day we can have spreadsheets coming out our ears but its the basic rate and standing charge that is at the core and we can do calculations afterwards ourselves. This post gives us the data to input. Does anybody have the same for a domestic Nightsaver meter , would be extremely useful ?


----------



## becky (29 Nov 2022)

Sue Ellen said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm as browned off as every one else about this level of service but to be fair to them all the utility companies are having a rough time of it at present.   Don't forget the long delays that we had to tolerate during the heavy Covid period from most companies.
> 
> When one takes into account that everywhere we turn at the moment everyone is talking about the utility charges etc. even on things like the Late Late, and other shows, who would normally not cover things like this.  You can be sure that because of this the companies are receiving a lot more enquiries.
> 
> From dealing with both companies recently, because of errors made on our accounts, I detect that new staff are being trained up.  I actually felt sorry for some of them because they appeared to be in at the deep end.  One employee mentioned that they are sometimes working 7 days a week, doing overtime at week-ends, to answer the large volume of e-mails.  I'm probably being too soft as usual but having been there, done that, back when I was very young and gullible  I would not wish their job on anyone.


I've been there with new staff and high volume calls and emails. 

Induction and SOPs only do so much. It takes time to settle into a new role.


----------



## Mousehelp (30 Nov 2022)

A few people recently recommended Pinergy. No experience/knowledge myself but may be worth investigating.


----------



## Leo (30 Nov 2022)

Mousehelp said:


> A few people recently recommended Pinergy. No experience/knowledge myself but may be worth investigating.


They must be nuts!! 


> 43.34 cent per kWh
> €313.79 annual standing charge
> *€163.12 *annual prepayment service charge



Pre-payment providers are generally the most expensive options, and there are stories of people having difficulty getting the pre-pay meter removed and outstanding credit refunded.


----------



## Mousehelp (30 Nov 2022)

I didn’t realize they were prepay. Have heard of them but never looked into rates - and at those rates I won’t be either!


----------

